# Voc Rehab



## vet44 (9 Dec 2020)

I’m new to voc-rehab and IRB. My question is how long does IRB last? Will they take it away as soon as I am done the program I enrolled in for school? Any information would be helpful. Feel free to add to the conversation with anything you guys have experienced while being in this program.


----------



## Teager (9 Dec 2020)

If you finish the program and are able to work then yes IRB will end. If your unable to work due to your service related injury/illness then you can apply for DEC and you will go through an assessment. From there if approved you would continue to recieve IRB until age 65 and then it will drop to 70% instead of the 90%.


----------



## Mediman14 (31 Dec 2020)

Is DEC a hard thing to get? I know nothing is a guarantee except for taxes and death.


----------



## Teager (1 Jan 2021)

Mediman14 said:


> Is DEC a hard thing to get? I know nothing is a guarantee except for taxes and death.


It can be. Some struggle getting it others don't. Basically March of Dimes does an in person assessment on you to see what your capable of and that is sent to VAC who then makes a decision.


----------



## Simsimma97 (2 Jan 2021)

Teager said:


> If you finish the program and are able to work then yes IRB will end. If your unable to work due to your service related injury/illness then you can apply for DEC and you will go through an assessment. From there if approved you would continue to recieve IRB until age 65 and then it will drop to 70% instead of the 90%.


They still doing a 2 year re-assesement or is that still luck of the draw? Wonder if they are still doing them during all this COVID stuff.


----------

